# Tala, my love, my heart…



## Tala (Nov 14, 2002)

Tala, my love, my heart…

We said our farewells last night. How much pain can a heart bear….I don’t know, but mine feels like it will never be whole again. 

There were few people on Earth that Tala adored other than myself, and my best friend was one of them. Tala loved her and her eyes would just light up with joy when she came to visit. My best friend was also the vet who eased her on her way. It couldn’t have been a better passing but for pain for those of us left behind. 

My room felt so empty last night. Right now I honestly don’t know how I’m going to get along without her. Tala was such a big part of my life…..I’m going to miss her so terribly. Her heart and spirit were whole….it was her body that could not keep up anymore. I truly hope there’s a better place for her now. I hope she can run and jump and chase after as many balls and sticks as she can manage….I just wish I could still be the one to throw them. Her sole happiness in life was just to be with me….that’s all she ever wanted. How do you move on when you’ve lost your puppy shadow? 

Tala I love you.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

So sorry for your loss 
That's always been one of the hardest things we've had to do and my heart aches for you.



:rip: Tala


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss  Rip Tala


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

You cry and then when the tears slow you'll find yourself smiling at memories, then crying again. It never stops hurting but soon you remember more happy memories then sad and it doesn't hurt as much

Then one day hopefully you'll feel strong enough to get another dog and you'll love it just as much but in a different way

In the meantime :hugs:

RIP Tala and run free


----------



## harleyboysmom (Apr 22, 2012)

I feel your pain and loss. I lost my boy back in April. The tears do ease, memories never die. A tear still comes to my eye when I think of my boy, but holding my new pup helps a great deal.
I hope someday you find a new best friend, and feel the love a gsd does bring again.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

So sorry for your loss  Tala sounded like an amazing girl.

Run free Tala.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My heart goes out to you at this terrible time. It is the kindest act but the most difficult anyone faces. Tala is running free and watching you from where she feels no pain. I understand. Please take care. 
Maggi


----------



## Tala (Nov 14, 2002)

Thank you for the kind words. I'm trying I really am, but it's so hard. I live alone so the loss of Tala is super hard. She was my friend, my companion and to a certain degree my protector. The house feels so empty. I know she's not there but I still find myself looking for her. It's too quiet and I miss her presence, her spirit. I almost don't know what to do with myself I feel so much sorrow. I know it will pass but it's still so hard. At least here I know there are people who understand.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

So sorry for your loss...she sounds like she was well loved and cared for.


----------



## Gloria1273 (May 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

My heart aches for you. 

How do you move on? After my beloved dobie passed on years ago, I went to the local SPCA to drop off her beds and toys for the shelter to use, and a nice volunteer understood why I was sobbing and gently offered to let me sit in a socialization room with a sweet puppy--not to adopt, but just to _be_. That little dog licked the salty tears and snuggled against me and fell asleep, and it was the first moment of peace I'd felt in days--at that moment, I _knew _there would be another dog in my life, not this puppy, but some other dog would inhabit that space in my heart. The loneliness wouldn't be forever.

More recently, I moved on by foster-failing. The shy little pup I'd brought home to foster ended up rescuing _me _when our old female died unexpectedly of hemangiosarcoma in April. That pup's presence, love, and sweetness got me through that dark, grief-stricken time -- and after that, there was no way I wasn't keeping her. She came to us for a reason, only I didn't know it when I brought her home to foster her. 

My strongest advice right now is to find yourself some puppy therapy--if not at a shelter, _somewhere_. The smell of puppy breath and the softness of their little tongues is the best balm for an aching heart. Even if you won't be ready for another one for a while, just holding one for a little while will make you feel better. It's amazing how much it helps.

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

so sorry for your loss, big hugs


----------



## GSDcalab (Aug 11, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

I recently lost my girl, Callie, so I feel for you. It has been very hard for me. I don't have kids and Callie was my life. I loved her so much!! I think about her every day and I want to continue to do so. I love thinking about her. I miss her so much. I will cherish her memories forever as you will too with Tala.

Celebrate all the joy Tala brought you. And, know that she loved you just as much as you loved her!

Take care.

*********
R.I.P. Cal, love mom


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Tala said:


> Thank you for the kind words. I'm trying I really am, but it's so hard. I live alone so the loss of Tala is super hard. She was my friend, my companion and to a certain degree my protector. The house feels so empty. I know she's not there but I still find myself looking for her. It's too quiet and I miss her presence, her spirit. I almost don't know what to do with myself I feel so much sorrow. I know it will pass but it's still so hard. At least here I know there are people who understand.


The feelings of disbelief last a long time.Please take care of yourself my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Magwart said:


> My heart aches for you.
> 
> How do you move on? After my beloved dobie passed on years ago, I went to the local SPCA to drop off her beds and toys for the shelter to use, and a nice volunteer understood why I was sobbing and gently offered to let me sit in a socialization room with a sweet puppy--not to adopt, but just to _be_. That little dog licked the salty tears and snuggled against me and fell asleep, and it was the first moment of peace I'd felt in days--at that moment, I _knew _there would be another dog in my life, not this puppy, but some other dog would inhabit that space in my heart. The loneliness wouldn't be forever.
> 
> ...


Agree... We have lost three seniors in the last few years and have another on the downhill slide. Nothing will completely plug the hole left in your heart but playing with a puppy sure helps fill it a little bit. About 4-5 months after we lost the last one, we adopted a little mix on the kill list at our local shelter and while he will never take the place of my heart dog Shadow, working on socializing him and getting him over the trama he endured and watching him grow from a scared shy little puppy to a confident secure dog who loves everyone, has helped so much. Even our senior dog seems to have gained energy and hopefully a little bit more time with us. 

I am so sorry for your loss. :teary:


----------

